

WebGL Endless Forest - DanielRibeiro
http://oos.moxiecode.com/js_webgl/forest/index.html

======
dubya
Nice (in Chrome and Firefox)! Any idea why this doesn't work in Safari? I just
get a spinning circle.

~~~
magicalist
Do you have WebGL enabled in Safari? (it isn't by default)

To turn it on, first turn on the Develop menu in Advanced Preferences, then
select "Enable WebGL" in the Develop menu.

~~~
dubya
Yep, WebGL is enabled. I don't get the unsupported browser message, just the
same spinning circle that the other browsers have, except this one doesn't go
away.

------
joahua
Working on an old PC without supported graphics drivers/hardware - any chance
of a video?

~~~
fragsworth
Wow... No 3D card? That's a SERIOUSLY old PC.

~~~
joahua
It's (probably, as I didn't build it - Radeon HD3400 for those who know
better) 3D capable but apparently not on the WebGL support list of
FF/Chrome/whatever.

~~~
keeperofdakeys
Chrome and firefox blacklist webgl on certain setups, but you can force-enable
it. On chrome, put about:flags in your urlbar. As well as being able to enable
webgl, there are many other goodies there. On firefox, put about:config in
your urlbar, search for webgl, and enable the force-enabled option. Your
system will either crash, freeze or display an endless webgl forest...

------
bitops
Very cool! Is the source for this available anywhere?

~~~
DanielRibeiro
It is not obfuscated. View source fot the code, and for the linked libraries
(also not obfuscated).

~~~
christoph
Seriously cool. Many thanks for not obfuscating the source :)

~~~
DanielRibeiro
Thanks, but I just submited. It is copyrighted to OutsideOfSociety 2011,
<http://oos.moxiecode.com/>. They did the great job.

------
jebblue
Looks great on my over 5 year old PC running Ubuntu 64 bit (yes PC !=
Windows!) with an nVidia 6800 and Google Chrome browser.

Both CPU cores were at 70% though.

------
fybren
Something innately eerie about this, nice work. Did you come up with the
"scene" yourself or is it borrowed from somewhere?

~~~
boop
Nice work! Where is the music from?

~~~
biot
Click the (i) Info button in the top left.

------
kv0
Hm i get an 404 on wordpress :-|

------
zobzu
that's pretty cool. It's fluid and nice. Rare enough for WebGL ;-)

------
mkilling
Hey guys, let's please stop posting all those trivial WebGL and CSS3 demos on
HN, ok?

